# Incra - Customer Service



## retfr8flyr

I have this system on my Jet Xacta saw and it's great. I had the same 5 star service from Incra when I had a problem with the main positioner. They sent me a new one and didn't even want the old one back. You will love this system when you have some time to play with it.


----------



## WorksInTheory

I am going to get this when I finally get my saw. Can't wait. Which size did you get? I am trying to fig if I should get the right or left table or even get the right table but put it on the left (it has the miter slot) or even get it on the right but turn it around. Or even get both so I can work on the end if needed. Not sure if the 52 is way too big or not. As you can see, alot of thinking to do..


----------



## jakep_82

I've never had to return anything, but I've had very fast responses from Incra when I had questions. I absolutely love my TS-LS and the joinery system.

@WorksInTheory

I personally don't like using my table saw to break down sheet goods. I have a track saw which is much easier for me to use for that purpose. As a result I almost never make cuts on my table saw that are wider than 24". If you do want to break down sheet goods on your table saw you would probably want the 52", but you'll need a big area because it will take up a lot of room.


----------



## jeffski1

How customer service should be…


----------



## twobyfour16

@WorksInTheory - I got the 32" range - and I'm glad I did. The thing takes up a TON of room, although still appropriate for my garage shop. The 52" range would have been TOO big. Mine has 72" rails, and I think the bigger version has 92" rails. Like Jakep, I probably won't be breaking down too many sheet goods on it. I am installing the rails about 6" further to the right, which gives me a little more space between fence and saw blade. I got the right side router table, as the motor cover on the sawstop is on the left. Headed to the garage now to get back to the fun of putting it together.


----------



## Dedvw

I LOVE all my Incra equipment. I have not had to use their customer service but am glad your experience was good. I can tell by looking at their equipment that the C.S. is probably above par. I will def be purchasing more of their stuff.

Another company that is equal to Incra is Jess Em. They are top notch too!


----------



## retfr8flyr

I also got the 72 inch rails, as I don't use the saw for breaking down sheet goods. I had to mount the router table on the right side of the saw, as the motor in on the left on the Jet. Mine was a pain to mount because of the table size on the Jet. The jet is 30 inches deep instead of 27 like most of the saws. This required me to get the wide Incra table and setup. The problem is the wide table is 32 inches wide, so I had to space the rails on the saw out almost 1 inch per side. Everything worked out but it is a pain and I wish they made a table that was 30 inches wide.

worksintheroy I didn't like the way the table mounted in the recommended position.I didn't like not being able to work around the end of the router table. On mine I have turned the table around and set it up like it's own table and just turn the positioner around to use the router. Works great and I like it that way.

Tablesaw mode










Router mode.


----------



## WorksInTheory

Earl - I am absolutely drooling - thanks for the pics! That is a mighty fine setup!

I've been looking at some used JETs but all the ones posted on CL are right tilt for some reason.

2 Questions for you:

1) Is it easy to flip and do you lose all your calibration switching back and forth between table saw and routing. I just think I can be that organized to workflow so that I do all cutting and then all routing. I am sort of figure it out as you go type of woodworker right now.

2) I can't tell but looks like the saw is on a mobile base but not the support legs? How does that work for you?


----------



## RUINTUIT

If you look just to the left of Earls router table miter slot, on the gold rail, you'll see a silver bolt. That bolt has a washer on it and when you flip it around to use the router table rather than the table saw, there's another similar bolt which you can see is snugged up to the bridge the positioner rides in. each way you flip it, just snug it up to the appropriate bolts and you're completely set. On the money every time. there are two plastic winged nuts that snug up the bridge itself, and to flip it you just back them off a bit on both sides of the bridge, lift and flip….make sure you have the locking slides on the fence itself disengaged before you lift. I love mine..had it for over 8 years and never put the orginal fence on my Craftsman cast iron winged table saw.

My router is actually on the left side, so when I want to use it, I just loosen up the 4 black winged nuts, and slide it down to the other set of positioning bolts. Normally just use the bench dog fence for most router work, but go to the Incra for playing with dovetails.

The incra is one of those things that you'd have to pry from my cold dead hands…unless of course you've got a new one to go with that new cabinet saw you're giving me in exchange.

Scott


----------



## OldRick

I, too, have many Incra products. Never had to use their customer service as everything arrived in perfect working order. But glad to hear that the service is great just in case. I will say that Mark was GREAT helping me get my order straight and shipped. The flag ship in my shop is the router combo pack 3 with a lift plate. I mated it to a Porter Cable 7518 motor. The setup was worth every penny and it is definitely my favorite toy. And if I can ever get a large enough table saw, you can bet I'll get the same fence you got. Hope you have lots of fun with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## NormG

Awesome shop addition


----------



## retfr8flyr

Scott nailed it, there isn't any loss of settings when I turn it around, everything is dead on. Yes the saw is on the Jet mobile base and I did have the legs mounted on the base extension that they make. I don't really have to move the saw much. I have changed the position since those pics were taken though and I found it's just as easy to grab it from the end and slightly pick up the legs to move it. The legs and router table are much more stable without the mobile base under them. My garage floor is epoxy coated and the saw moves very easily on it.

OldRick that is the setup I just upgraded to. I have the Incra Mast-R-Lift II and the PC 7518, what a dream package. I just added the Wixey digital readout to it and it's pretty neat also.

Alan, sorry didn't mean to hijack your review. I'm just an Incra fanboy these days.


----------



## WorksInTheory

I saw someone here on LJ that put a router table on an r4512 on the left side even though the motor hump was there - it seemed to barely just clear. So I imagine the 21833 might be able to accommodate either left or right. So if you could do either, which do you recommend?

Sorry - is this taking us too off topic?

Maybe to get us back - let me add, yes Incra is pretty responsive to questions. That Mark guy is pretty good and I love that he's the same guy that does the demos.


----------



## Ken90712

Love Incra and how they treat us as customers! Glad it worked out and good for them for keeping the bar so high!


----------



## wbrisett

I love my Incra setup on my TS. The jury is still out on making dovetails with the wonderfence though. I've had good luck with softer woods, but even Mark admitted in an email to me that with some types of hard woods, he has had the same issue I have had with the wood getting "sucked" into the bit and then having sloppy joints. 

But overall, I agree 100% with this assessment of their customer service (and products).


----------



## helluvawreck

I love their products and they have always been high up on my list.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## longgone

You can also add me to the *HUGE* list of happy Incra customers. The only reason I would give them 5 stars is that there is no way to give them 10 stars…


----------



## SoonerFanJerry

Incra toosl are great. I have an incra set up on my router table and my tablesaw. I've never had a problem but it's nice to know they stand behind what they sell. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have the most inexpensive miter gauge Incra sells, the old v27. Well, I dropped it and broke off the plastic cover for the adjustment screw. I had a simple question about my order and got a prompt and personalized response.

I'm still using the v27 today.

Incra is a really great company.


----------



## Diwayne

So, I am going to buy there product. Been researching for a year. I am blessed with plenty of room in my shop. I have jets 12 inch x act a saw with the downdraft table. Question is can I take downdraft insert out, put router insert in and then use incra set up.?


----------



## twobyfour16

Sorry for the delay in responding. I would recommend contacting Mark at Incra & let him know what you're trying to do. I'm not familiar with the downdraft table you have, but I'm sure the Incra system would work out for you. If you're going with the whole table saw system, you're replacing the fence & rails - and the Incra router table is designed to work with the fence rails - you just have to buy the correct size that matches the width of your saw table. I've used mine for over a year now, and it's awesome. I'll do a more thorough review after I've worked with it some more this year.


----------



## Diwayne

Thanks.


----------



## SeeRockCity

same experience here. was having trouble getting my 1000SE dialed in at both 90 and 45. Called Incra to inquire as to what I might be doing wrong and they just decided to send me a new protractor. This was 2 years after I bought it (which I was sure to mention), Id just never needed to use it for anything other than 90 degree cuts before the other day.

Great product and great customer service. As someone else mentioned, if Incra is a choice, then that's the one I'm buying.


----------

